# Have BLK MarKT Riot want to lighten and need help



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

I have bent my 6" riser bars in a fall and want to replace with something lighter. 

I have a Thomson stem and if I need to replace it now I will. If I do if anyone knows what size will fit I have no specs on the bike. 

Id also like a laid back or setback seat post. I need to make this frame bigger. I got the whole bike for cheap and can't afford to rebuy right now. I have a long torso and am 5'9" 200 lbs so if anyone knows a 27.2 seat post that's light and strong with at least 1.5 setback please let me know. Is the ibeam system something that would help. 

I have redline profile three piece cranks and am considering getting a race face MTB crank and if so what do I need to know to get the right size. New BB needed? If so what size. 

Sorry. Not lazy just limited internet and feel like I'm in two worlds BMX and MTB and not sure what to get. Would really love the bike to be lighter. I want this bike just to cruise around the neighborhood and also 10-20 mile rides for exercise. I used to ride everyday when I was younger. Rode 26" hardtails and loved it. Now I'm 39 and will be farting around mostly but riding DJ is something I hope to start once I find a place to go and most importantly drop 20 pounds. But most importantly want to be able to ride streets for excercise and by have my knees where they are now. Comfortable seat suggestions would be great too.


----------



## twarner21609 (Jul 17, 2014)

TXGold said:


> I have bent my 6" riser bars in a fall and want to replace with something lighter.
> 
> I have a Thomson stem and if I need to replace it now I will. If I do if anyone knows what size will fit I have no specs on the bike.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about bars. Cranks I just put Raceface cranks on my P.3... I am pretty sure RF cranks all come with a bottom bracket, so that shouldn't be an issue, as long as you get one in 68/73mm width. They come with spacers to make everything fit right.

For what it's worth, I think I picked up Raceface Ride cranks with a 32 tooth narrow-wide chainring and bottom bracket for $75 at Jensonusa.com

Edited to add: Just looked up your bike, and it looks like it has a 73mm bb shell.


----------



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

twarner21609 said:


> I'm not sure about bars. Cranks I just put Raceface cranks on my P.3... I am pretty sure RF cranks all come with a bottom bracket, so that shouldn't be an issue, as long as you get one in 68/73mm width. They come with spacers to make everything fit right.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think I picked up Raceface Ride cranks with a 32 tooth narrow-wide chainring and bottom bracket for $75 at Jensonusa.com
> 
> Edited to add: Just looked up your bike, and it looks like it has a 73mm bb shell.


Thanks so much. Really appreciate the time you took.

I see that they have 68/73mm and may offer spacers. I guess I should call a store and ask them what is needed to switch.

What are the best items to replace to lighten the bike? Tires are Kenda K-Rad 26x2.3 wire beads. I have them at 75 PSI and are rigid as heck, but I'm trying to shred weight where I can.


----------



## twarner21609 (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know much about DJ, I just built my first DJ bike 2 weeks ago. But, I built it on an alum spec P.3 frame and Mtn bike components, so I haven't thought about weight yet.

You shouldn't need any additional spacers, the 68/73mm bottom brackets come with the spacers you need for both sizes.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

TXGold said:


> Thanks so much. Really appreciate the time you took.
> 
> I see that they have 68/73mm and may offer spacers. I guess I should call a store and ask them what is needed to switch.
> 
> What are the best items to replace to lighten the bike? Tires are Kenda K-Rad 26x2.3 wire beads. I have them at 75 PSI and are rigid as heck, but I'm trying to shred weight where I can.


Can you post a pic of your bike?

The fastest way to lose some pounds is to switch your suspension fork to a rigid fork. I assume you probably have a Marzocchi DJ3 on there? Those are around 6 pounds, whereas a rigid fork, like an S&M will be 2.17 pounds. Almost 4 pounds off the front end makes a BIG difference in how it feels when you pull up. S&M Bikes | PITCHFORK If you get a rigid fork, you may want to note that there are different axle-to-crown length options. An 80mm travel suspension fork is around 458mm. If you factor in a little sag, typically a rigid fork choice might be 440mm. However, some people want to quicken up the steering even more, so 425mm will feel lower and little quicker. If you're planning on running BMX bars, though, this can be a good look. Aluminum mtb bars will be lighter tho.

That, and some light tires, as you said.

Examples of some rigid-fork DJ mtb's:

Black Market Mob (size Small) with S&M fork:









Black Market with rigid fork and bmx 4" rise bars:
2010 Black Market Mob 26 - BMXmuseum.com Forums


----------



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

I just had it weighed at 27.5lbs

Man that's a bummer. Seems like it's gonna be hard to knock 7 pounds off. 

Are the kraf wire beads really heavy? If anyone has a suggestion for a good light weight 26" Kevlar bead tire please let me know. 

Also really need a new seat post and seat. Is the race face ibeam gonna allow seat to come back 2" over a pivot seat?

If I was going to order a race face crank what exact model should I get that's light? They'll be lighter than redline people's correct?

What setup for stem and bars will work best to save weight? I can go down to a 2-4" riser I guess but it's nice having the bars up higher for some reason.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, if you were dirt jumping or riding skatepark right now, I'd say definitely run your bars straight up and down (90 degrees / perpendicular to the ground) or even back a little, but not forward like that. I know people did it in the 80's, but it's really not a good setup for jumping. The other thing is, 4" maaaaybe 5" rise bars are plenty high. I'm 6'1". 95% of people ride 2" or 3" rise on these bikes.....

Also, 27 pounds is light. These bikes are for jumping and taking punishment. 
The Right Weight for a DJ MTB - Pinkbike Forum
If you want an ultra light bike, maybe a bmx race bike or xc mtb / or road-urban is the way to go.....

Before you start getting new cranks etc., I'd suggest considering whether you should even keep this bike. You might want something like an SE OM Flyer 26" BMX. But, even that is 31 pounds.... 
2014 OM Flyer 26" | SEBikes.com

It takes lot of effort to get under 25 pounds.
Project Weight Weenie: Sub 25lb DJ Bike by mtnbkrforlife - Pinkbike


----------



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for leading me to this thread. My bike was 1.5 pounds heavier about $100 ago, with new Kenda small blocks. 

Bummer is this guys bike weighed the same as mine with a suspension fork on it. I'll prolly just buy a post, seat and crank and call it a day. Don't think I'll be able to cost effectively do more than that on this $1000 bike. 

Does it sound like I can save much weight on rims or hubs? 
2lb 2.3oz front rim no tire or tube
3lb 3.1oz rear rim no tire or tube


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

TXGold said:


> Thanks so much for leading me to this thread. My bike was 1.5 pounds heavier about $100 ago, with new Kenda small blocks.
> 
> Bummer is this guys bike weighed the same as mine with a suspension fork on it. I'll prolly just buy a post, seat and crank and call it a day. Don't think I'll be able to cost effectively do more than that on this $1000 bike.
> 
> ...


If you look at the distributor Bicycle Technologies International website, they sometimes post weight information that is harder to find elsewhere--although, I personally don't care that much about bike weight.


----------



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

Wanting to start dirt jumping and will be riding single track here in Houston. I just did my first dirt jump track in the mountains and loved it. 

Please give me some suggestions for a good suspension fork for intended use. Looking for a very light weight fork suggestion basically.


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

TXGold said:


> Wanting to start dirt jumping and will be riding single track here in Houston. I just did my first dirt jump track in the mountains and loved it.
> 
> Please give me some suggestions for a good suspension fork for intended use. Looking for a very light weight fork suggestion basically.


Go visit Chris at ORP. He will line you out on Houston area scene as well as bike help. 


TXGold said:


> Thanks so much. Really appreciate the time you took.
> 
> I see that they have 68/73mm and may offer spacers. I guess I should call a store and ask them what is needed to switch.
> 
> What are the best items to replace to lighten the bike? Tires are Kenda K-Rad 26x2.3 wire beads. I have them at 75 PSI and are rigid as heck, but I'm trying to shred weight where I can.


Know that shedding weight on a bike is all about how much $ you want to spend. 27 for a DJ bike isn't bad. I've had a similar bike that I raced bmx and 4x on down at 21lbs but again... All comes down to what you want to spend.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

I have gotten a lot of help from Chris. He built the bike. Nice guy and love the shop. 

I don't mind spending a little money. Just want some recs on what the best and lightest suspension fork would be for DJ and single track on this particular set up.

I had my bike weighed again and it came in at 22.5 pounds. I still think I can add a fork and switch to Race Face cranks and lighter seat post and be at 23.5lbs.


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

OK good. He knows his stuff.

I'm sure people have already mentioned this but a DJ bike is not going to be a great trail bike and vice versa...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## twarner21609 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think the Fox831 is the lightest, but those are $$. For around $400(1/2 the price) you can get a manitou circuis expert that is not too bad. Marzocchi has the DJ series, but they are going out of business. I think Rockshox has a pike DJ, but I haven't heard much about it, or if they are still currently offering it.


----------



## TXGold (Jun 14, 2015)

What kind of travel should l look for in a suspension fork? 80 or 100? or 120? I have only jumped on DH bikes, and felt I could have jumped a lot better on a HT with a front suspension.


----------

